# compatibilité Xcode et visual studio 2010



## frankladen (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour !

J'étudis en informatique au cégep du vieux montréal, et pour cette session nous apprenons le C.
Cependant, l'école utilise la suite microsoft visual studio 2010.... Savez-vous si il est possible de programmer sur xCode et que visual studio puisse lire les programmes sans problème de compatibilité ? parce que c'est se que j'ai présentement ... et je tient mordicus a continuer à utiliser mon mac...

une idée ?


----------



## Céroce (2 Septembre 2010)

Tant que ça reste du C qui utilise la bibliothèque standard du C, pas de problème.

Pour créer un projet XCode.


----------

